# Osama Bin Laden - Reported to be dead - Announced by Obama



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

Obama announces Osama bin Laden killed by U.S. - latimes.com

Osama bin Laden, the world's most wanted terrorist, was killed in Pakistan as the result of a U.S. military operation, President Obama announced to the nation Sunday night.

The historic revelation comes about four months before the 10th anniversary of the devastating Sept. 11 attacks on the United States, which were executed by the Al Qaeda network helmed by Bin Laden and prompted the start of a war on terror that has dominated U.S. foreign policy.

Bin Laden, 54, was a member of a wealthy Saudi family and has been on the FBI's Most Wanted Fugitives List since 1999.

Bin Laden broke with Saudi leaders over their beliefs regarding Israel. He was eventually denounced by his family and gave up citizenship.

Al Qaeda has taken responsibility for the bombings of U.S. embassies in 1998 in Tanzania and Kenya. More than 200 people were killed in the attacks.

Al Qaeda has also claimed responsibility for other attacks on other symbols of U.S. power around the globe. It has spawned local organizations in hot spots from Iraq to Afghanistan.

The announcement by Obama from the East Room of the White House came eight years to the day after President Bush announced the end of major combat operations in Iraq, the so-called “Mission Accomplished” speech from the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln.

Members of Congress were briefed on the news by Vice President Joe Biden throughout the weekend, according to a Senate aide.

Sen. Dianne Feinstein, chairwoman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, related the news to mourners at a memorial service for political consultant Kam Kuwata. Feinstein said Obama was announcing it on TV as she spoke. However, she announced the news well before Obama began to speak.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Osama Bin Laden - Reported to be death - Announced by Obama*

Yup, confirmed. Just seen on TV.

BBC News - Al-Qaeda leader Osama Bin Laden dead - Obama

Huge news


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Osama Bin Laden - Reported to be death - Announced by Obama*

So who gets the $25 Million?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Osama Bin Laden - Reported to be death - Announced by Obama*

^ The folks who were in that op(?)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

CIA guy who killed Osama gets prize money I think


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2011)

Government operatives will get the bounty? I think that applies for non government operatives. Must be for civilians/bounty hunters/mercinaries.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

Some brilliant comments
*www.reddit.com/comments/h1tu3/osama_bin_laden_really_shouldnt_have_used_his/


			
				gomez@RAWK said:
			
		

> Bin Laden should never have used his real address on PSN.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 2, 2011)

May be they will use some kind of hypothetical converter to convert bounty into official prize money.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

Courtesy of RAWK again 
*29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkjsa0vvlq1qzu2tdo1_400.gif


----------



## himangshu (May 2, 2011)

Laden died after 10yrs the US launched operation to capture him. Now this is great news!!!!


----------



## Baker (May 2, 2011)

LOL osama killed in a Manision near to islamabad.....  lets see the response from pak govt


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2011)

^^ditto............


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2011)

Yaah its a big news but I hope US did all the DNA teast to fingerprint test on his body...

There were soo many osama look alikes...

I hope its confirmed scientifically


----------



## gagan007 (May 2, 2011)

I do not think Obama would have announced it without having confirmed using all means 

BTW, it is being aired on some news channel that he was hiding in an ISI safe house. How could they be so hypocrites?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> BTW, it is being aired on some news channel that he was hiding in an ISI safe house. How could they be so hypocrites?


ISI = Terrorist Organisation for I am concerned.


----------



## Baker (May 2, 2011)

> When the end came for Bin Laden, he was found not in the remote tribal areas along the Pakistani-Afghan border where he has long been presumed to be sheltered, but in a massive compound about *an hour’s drive north from the Pakistani capital of Islamabad. He was hiding in the medium-sized city of Abbottabad, home to a large Pakistani military base and a military academy of the Pakistani Army*



Bin Laden Is Dead, Obama Says - NYTimes.com


----------



## Piyush (May 2, 2011)

"The U.S. military confirms that amongst the rubble was a tattered playstation move controller with accompanying gun attachment. Local sources state Osama gathered with warlords Sunday to unravel his copy of Socom 4. Little is known at the time of his reaction."


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2011)

Hmmm... Does anyone care anymore?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 2, 2011)

How about this conspiracy.....

"CIA's trusted sources found out that Laden is playing playstation 3. They can just go and ask dudes at sony.. but that will leak their lead.So, CIA hacks the PSN. Filters the data... finds out Laden's hide out. Gives it a week time. Passes the info to the covert ops team in their pakistani base. Dudes terminate him"

This will make a hell of a mission in next Call of duty/medal of honor/battlefield game.


----------



## rajeevk (May 2, 2011)

Unbelievable. Well I don't trust on them. But if true then it is a really a good news.


----------



## himangshu (May 2, 2011)

He is not dead:-


*MOD EDIT - GORE WARNING:*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sCjfi.jpg


----------



## himangshu (May 2, 2011)

@nilanko:- 

i have reported you for talking to me like that........... I found this photo on an Facebook page., so I shared it here. There is nothing wrong in doing that.


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2011)

Live-tweeting on Osama raid, Pakistani becomes celebrity - Yahoo! News

Check that out, un-intentional celibrity!


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2011)

WOW.... Huge News! But why its so hard to believe otherwise!
I thought the brain of Osama would be studied to know how so much hatred can one person carry!!

BTW, did that Really happened? :-->



Liverpool_fan said:


> Courtesy of RAWK again
> *29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkjsa0vvlq1qzu2tdo1_400.gif


----------



## ico (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]w53TMpk6QNc[/youtube]


----------



## Neuron (May 2, 2011)

^^I always knew it.Didn't tell anybody.


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]w53TMpk6QNc[/youtube]




 This can't be true! Can it? 
Some real conspiracy!! If it IS true, American's are doomed!!

Also, 
Bin Laden's death was announced on May 1st, 2011. *Hitler's death was announced on May 1st, 1945!*


----------



## himangshu (May 2, 2011)

ico said:


> [youtube]w53TMpk6QNc[/youtube]



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


If this is true then Not only America but the whole world is DOOMED!!!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2011)

Is Osama really dead? I mean Bin Laden..how are they sure that it's Bin Laden? He must have 100 copy of him roaming around...


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2011)

himangshu said:


> He is not dead:-
> 
> 
> *MOD EDIT - GORE WARNING:*
> ...



This Gross Corpse Is Not Osama Bin Laden’s Cadaver. But Bad photoshop!

Source:
Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide *(GORE WARNING)*

BTW, a funny quote from FB MTV's page:
"Osama Bin Laden was living in a mansion! What a co-incidence...so is Ajmal Kasab!"


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2011)

^that photo was circulated to the pakistani media as a prank by the internet haet machine, if you guys want the real conspiracy, its about who and why ordered osama's head to be beheaded and well... just read it here OSAMA BIN LADEN BEHEADED - BODY BURIED AT SEA


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2011)

watch google map, about this Abbottabad, how much close is this area of the india-pakistan border....!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2011)

osama in hell hotel


----------



## gagan007 (May 3, 2011)

awesome find piyush


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

Saw this twitter stat-

3rd Highest Number of tweets ever on a particular topic- Osama Bin Ladens Death- 5106 tweets per second!


Saw this stats in CNN


----------



## Vyom (May 3, 2011)

Obama's Dead! Oops... I meant Osama!

Well, just for fun, here's a collection for The Media’s Most Embarrassing Obama/Osama Gaffes:
Name Fail: The Media's Most Embarrassing Obama/Osama Gaffes


----------



## axes2t2 (May 3, 2011)

Rumours are that Osama is an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Rumours are that Osama is an Arsenal fan.





btw 
JOKES ON OSAMA--->FOR THOSE WHO DONT READ NEWSPAPERS 

-->osama was RIP (Resting in Pakistan)

-->osama shouldn't have used his iphone app for his current location

-->at least he got to see the royal wedding before he went down

-->see.....what americans can do when their playstation network is down... 

-->new campaign slogan for obama "YES I DID"

-->when BUSH heard about it, he thought " wait a min...i could have used seals"

-->bad news for pakistan tourism indutry...even osama isn't safe there


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Rumours are that Osama is an Arsenal fan.



He was.
BBC SPORT | FRONT PAGE  | Fanatical about football


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ...............
> -->bad news for pakistan tourism indutry...even osama isn't safe there


 100000% right


----------



## uImbibe (May 4, 2011)

Can't wait to play this mission on COD


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

@Piyush!!
OMG.. Dude.. Funny lines!!! Liked about the playstation one!

Although didn't understood these:


> -->new campaign slogan for obama "YES I DID"
> 
> -->when BUSH heard about it, he thought " wait a min...i could have used seals"


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Although didn't understood these:



-->new campaign slogan for obama "YES I DID"
cant explain it clearly.....what is your age?

-->when BUSH heard about it, he thought " wait a min...i could have used seals"
Bush couldn't capture osama in his 8 year presidency, even though he deployed n number of marines in afganistan and neighboring countries
and when Obama did it with the help of Navy Seals instead of marines, Bush thought he should have gone for Navy seals too


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation! 
Btw, I dont think my age has got any thing to do with understanding "YES I DID"!


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2011)

Obama's election campaign slogan was "Yes We Can" (apart from that change and all). So this "Yes I Did" mocks that slogan. savvy?


----------



## Rahim (May 4, 2011)

There are many unanswered questions. Don't ask me what.


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

During Laden Era "Yes We Can"... , Post Laden Era: "Yes I did!".. hmm.. makes sense 
Thnx!


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2011)

Rahim said:


> There are many unanswered questions. Don't ask me what.



As you have already started, let them come.


BTW they confirmed it was OBL through DNA analysis. Some people are saying that he may have been killed earlier, I don't deny it but then why bring all it up now? Yeah, no photographs were there while we saw Saddam Hussain being hanged in full view. But I guess all's well that ends well


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

So is it true, that there was no pics of Osama being dead, or him being drowned in water?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

I think he is buried near water no drowned in it .


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2011)

I think his face was so distorted that they thought it was wise not to publish the pictures (thus invoke anger and hatred from his followers)


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2011)

^^exactly
and btw, rumors are that he was shot dead by his own bodyguard so that no one captures him alive


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2011)

@Gagan
and buried within 24 hours as per religious rites.


----------



## sygeek (May 5, 2011)

ico said:


> [youtube]w53TMpk6QNc[/youtube]


Stupid video..I don't think they killed Osama actually. May have told the world that they killed him and buried him, but I think they have hidden him somewhere. America's the best in catching attention...
America keeps lying one after the other, full of so many ecrets. Give me a break dammit!


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2011)

^Exactly and to top it all despite all the lies from USA, people still consider them right and holy. Thats the irony.


----------



## gagan007 (May 5, 2011)

^^yupp that's a possibility


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

Saw today on news. US has no intentions to release the pics of OSAMA. Says, they don't want it to be used for wrong purposes.

Don't know, if that's a part to cover some high conspiracy... or something...
but on a 2nd thought, I think, they are right, and they better not. Don't want to see the mutilated pics of the most hated person of this world!


----------



## asingh (May 5, 2011)

Why release a picture of a man whose 50% face is obliterated due to gun shot wounds. Would not be nice. I think they are being nice and preserving the sanctity and honor of a basic human being -- not matter what the deeds done while alive. 

Frankly speaking, though I do not support all of America's policies and ideologies -- they can choose this time round what to divulge and what not to. All the people who are harping about transparency and seeing the "truth" why the hell did they not go out and catch this menace. Please. Someone does good -- proves to the world that Pakistan is a terrorist state and is giving refuge to such flotsam and jetsam deserve more than bashing and "right of information" lectures.


----------



## Garbage (May 5, 2011)

No one is safe in Pakistan, not even Osama.
Everybody is safe in India, even Kasab!

 :s


----------



## Baker (May 5, 2011)

^^ that one is good....


----------



## Neuron (May 5, 2011)

Garbage said:


> No one is safe in Pakistan, not even Osama.



lol, epic!!


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

Garbage said:


> No one is safe in Pakistan, not even Osama.
> Everybody is safe in India, even Kasab!
> 
> :s



Thats the most saddest thing which I have read, today.


----------



## rajeevk (May 5, 2011)

Garbage said:


> No one is safe in Pakistan, not even Osama.
> Everybody is safe in India, even Kasab!
> 
> :s



You are absolutely right. We are welcoming Kasab as our our guest. But India is not free when handling foreign issues and that is why they are not able to arrest Daud since a longtime.


----------

